# Ausrüstung fürs Riffangeln /Mauritius ?



## Kai D90 (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

bin Anfang mai auf Mauritius und mein Angelzeug muß natürlich mit. da mir Big Game zu teuer ist, habe ich an anmietung kleiner Fischerboote gedacht, soll zw. 30 und 40 € kosten.

Was empfehlt Ihr für Angelzeug?

Hier ein Teil meines Welsgeräts, welches auch dort nicht zu schlecht sein wird, denk ich mal.

1. Tubbertini Rute 3m mit 1500g Wg + Rolle Mitchell Riptide 8000 Stationär, 50er Powerline mit 65 kg Tragkraft, etwa 180-200m

2. Ultimate hardcore catfish Rute 3,2m mit 300g Wg + Penn GTI 320, entweder 50er oder 65 er Powerline.

3. Yad Clevelang Spinnrute, 2,70 m 180g Wg + Rolle Zebco Rhino st 6060 und 28er Powerline - 33kg.

zur Auswahl steht noch ne zweite Ultimate Rute und ne Monstertail Spinnrute mit 200 gWG, außerdem zwei  6.500er US Baitrunner von Shimano mit je 150m 0,50 Powerline.


Ich weiß dass die Ruten sehr viel Power haben, Schnur und Rollen ebenfalls kaum zu zerstören sind, aber wegen der schwarzen Farbe der Powerline und der Tatsache dass sie Geflochten sind lassen mich über einen Umstieg auf Mono überlegen.

Eure meinung zur schnur bitte, und vielleicht noch ein paar Tips zum vorgehen? Köfis auf Pilker, Gummi und diese dann am Balon angeboten, schleppen,.....


Vielen dank im Vorraus,
Kai


----------



## Rausreißer (19. März 2004)

Hallo Kai,#h 
meiner Meinung nach soltest Du keine geflochtene Schnur zum schleppen nehmen.
Zum Grundangel auf dicke und langsame Fische wie Zackenbarsch Snaper und Muränen wird es gehen.
Ich persönlich lehne aber die Angelei auf die Riffische ab.
Die Riffe sehen weltweit schon schlim genug aus.

Für mich kommen in den Tropen nur die Freiwasserfische in Frage.
und die sind einfach unglaublich...

Thune, Waahos Dorados, und Barakudas sind unglaublich schnell in der 1. Flucht. das die so ein 7,5kg Fisch das 90er Vorfach  einfach durchreissen kann oder sich den Haken rauszieht.

Oder die dünne geflochtene Schnur gräbt sich auf der Spule so tief ein das Du einen mächtigen Tüdel bekommst.

Ich will hier nicht sagen das es nicht gut gehen kann, nur soviel
geflochtene Schnur ist nicht meine 1. Wahl auf so schnelle Fische. 

Eine 60er mono (z.B. Trilene) puffert einiges weg und ist auch im handling auf der Multi angenehmer. 

Ich würde zumindest die GTI umspulen und für die Mitchel eine Ersatzspule mit 40-50er mono mitnehmen.

für die "leichte Clevland" und die Rhino solltest mindestens 1,5 mtr. mono vorschalten.
Vergiss nicht 20-25 kg tragende Stahlvorfächer (einfaches Material zum verschmelzen reicht völlig)
Haken: für selbstgebaute Schleppköder aus Oktopussen möglichts keine geschränkten Haken nehmen (wg. rotieren)
Hakengrosse 1/0 bis 8/0 bei bis 20 cm langen Ködern
Der Haken soll erst im hinteren drittel aus dem Skirt rauskommen
hier noch ein Link zu meinen "little game" Schleppködern:  gucks Du 

Ansonsten zum Schleppen 15 cm Rapala Magnum in rot/weis oder blau.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und heisse Drills...
Gernot:m


----------



## Kai D90 (19. März 2004)

Hi Gernot,
Danke für Deine Antwort, werde wohl die ersatzspulen mit Mono auffüllen. 
Wie weit wird man denn raus müssen um an solche Fische zu kommen? Schleppen am Riff könnte auch nen Barakuda bringen. 
Etwas Riffangeln werde ich trotzdem, um meine Freundin bisschen ans Angeln zu bringen (und am Riff sicher mit Erfolg).

Was hältst Du von Köfis am Ballon oder Schwimmer? 

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. März 2004)

WEnn die Strömung Stark ist, z.B. wenn du an der Außenseite des Riffs angelst, musst du schauen, wie du damit zurecht kommst. An der Innenseite würde es gehen, da hier weniger strömung herrscht, aber weil an deer Innenseite oft die steileren und tiefen Kanten fehlen, wo sich eben am öftesten die größeren Burschen aufhalten. Deshalb würde ich dir noch eher zum Pilker raten. Ansonsten schließe ich mich GERNOTS meinung voll und ganz an. Noch eien sehr wichtige bitte an ALLE Meeresangler: 
Die Erfahreneren werdens ja wissen, aber in Riffnähe NIE den Anker lichten!!!!! Sonst ist es schnell rum mit den schönen farben und Formen der Korallen...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## wodibo (24. März 2004)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Riffangeln /Mauritius ?*

Ich hab beim Schleppen vor Sri Lanka (ist ja gleich um die Ecke   ) selbst geknüpfte Stahlvorfächer von 1,5 bis 2 Meter vorgeschaltet. Du musst immer mit einem Hai rechnen und mit Ihrer rauen Haut reiben die Dir mal fix das Mono durch.
In Riffnähe (direkt am Riff lehne ich ab) war der 24'er Rappala in blau der Topköder :m


----------



## Rausreißer (8. April 2004)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Riffangeln /Mauritius ?*

Moin Kai, sorry for delay...  
war 2 Wochen in Norge, mus noch Bericht machen "grummel"
Aber nochmal zu Deiner Frage, Natürköder im Riffbereich ist so eine Sache.
Wenn Du irgendwas was nach Proteinen oder Fetten im Riffbereich nach unten bringst was nicht anständige Ausmaße hat, werden es wahscheinlich die Drückerfische in 30 bis 50 sek. zersägen. 
Ich hatte mal den Test im Jemen mit Brühwürfeln gemacht (Taucher-Trick)
Wahnsinn, was für eine Aktivität!
Ich muss gestehen das ich noch nicht auf Maurititus war, schätze es aber auch dort so ein.
Ich habe in Kenia und im Jemen schon Horden von Drückerfischen aus 50 mtr. Tiefe zum zerlegen eines Köderfisches aufsteigen gesehen.
OK, wenn Du unberdingt Beute machen willst: Kleine Haken am Stahlvorfach
Größe 8 bis 1/0 in der BRD vorbinden  (30cm Länge reichen) 30 bis 100 gr. Blei am Wirbel. Und irgenwelche Proteine auf den Haken.

Köfis am Ballon: lass den Ballon weg und lass den Köffi in der Drift treiben.
Ist besser als ein nicht technisch relevanter Zwischenstopp mit dem Schwimmer.
Vieleicht zupft ja was. (wo willst Du Köffis eigenlich herbekommen >neugierig< (sag mal!)

Beste Grüße #h 
Gernot


----------



## Kai D90 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Riffangeln /Mauritius ?*

Hi Gernot,

naja Köder an nem Riff zu ziehen ist ja kein Problem, kenn ich von Australien her. Blei, haken und ne Garnele etc drauf und gut is. 

Die Köfis wollte ich an Circle hooks anbieten, habe da noch einige vom Wallerfischen. 10/0 Owner und Gamakatsu. 

Wie läuft das mit dem Stahlvorfach selber machen? Kenne das nur mit recht dünnem beschichteten, die man einfach verzwirbelt und mit nem Feuerzeug verschweißt. Ist aber nicht sehr stabil, glaub ich jedenfalls...


Grüße,
kai


----------



## Rausreißer (10. April 2004)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Riffangeln /Mauritius ?*

Hallo Kai,
ich mach die Stahlvorfächer für Baracudas aus der
günstigen mit Nylon beschichten Spulenware.Nach dem quetschen der der Hülse veschweise ich sie.
Nach 2-3 Fischen sind sie meist sowieso derartig verknickt das sie ich dann
Auswechsel.

Bin mal gespannt was Du an Kofis kriegst..
Meeräschen wären sicher ideal, wenn Du keine Sardinen aus dem Hotel kriegen kannst.
Drücker würde ich nicht nehmen. Die fressen nicht mal die Barracudas wurde mir gesagt. Aber wer weiss das genau?

Grüße
Gernot #h


----------



## Ansgar (22. April 2004)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Riffangeln /Mauritius ?*

Hallo Kai,

um es erst einmal vorweg zu nehmen: ich habe keine Ahnung von den Verhaeltnissen auf Mauritius und war auch noch nie dort. Wenn ich von daher etwas schreibe, was auf die Verhaeltnisse nicht zutrifft, bitte ich um Nachsicht. 
Bin mir nicht ganz klar, was fuer Fische Du genau erwartest? Thun? Barrakuda? Reef Bass? (Vorsichtig-wir haben hier welche, die giftig sind, weiss nicht ob das bei Dir auch zutrifft)
Aus Deinen Aussagen entnehme ich, dass Du sowohl an der Oberflaeche als auch am Grund fischen willst? (Du sprichst von Pilkern und auch von Ballons)

1) Dein Vorhaben mit kleinen Fischerbooten rauszufahren finde ich gut, ist bestimmt ein tolles Erlebnis.

2) Deine Ruten erscheinen mir recht lang, sowohl fuers Grund- als auch fuers Oberflaechen/Mittelwasserfischen. Eigentlich ist der Standard ja eher bei <2m.
Aber: wird schon gehen und lohnt ja nicht, sich extra fuer einen Trip anderes Gear zuzulegen. Vom Wurfgewicht passt es sicher. Was fuer Tiefen erwartest Du da zu befischen, wenn Du auf Grund angelst?

3) Ja, fuer Mittelwasser und Oberflaeche solltest Du die geflochtene runternehmen und Mono draufspulen (50Ibs denke ich mal), da kann ich mich den Kollegen nur anschliessen. Fuers Grundfischen kannst Du wohl die geflochtene Schnur drauflassen. Fuers Grundangeln einfach ein der Tiefe angepasstes Blei und zwei Haken und dann Fisch oder Tintenfisch drauf, da wird schon was gehen (so wie in Norwegen). Passt auch mit den Circles...

4) Du sprichst vom Ballonfischen und Livebait. Geht sicher, wenn die Fischer Lifebait-tanks auf den Booten haben. Ballon ran (oder Pose bei kleinem Bait) und rumtreiben lassen. Ich fische nie mit Livebait, daher habe ich da nicht so tolle Empfehlungen fuer Dich... Wenn Du darauf aus bist kannst du aber sicher mit Rubby Dubby und nem groesseren (toten oder lebendigen) Fishbait den einen oder anderen Hai anlocken...
10/0 er Circle Hooks scheint mir okay, jedenfalls nehmen die sowas hier fuer Thunfische. Fuer Marlin nicht, bei Wahoo und Barracuda bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Sind die Wallerhaken eigentlich rostfrei? Sonst kannst Du die nach 2 Wochen wegschmeissen. Lohnt sich vielleicht doch noch, ein paar andere Haken zu kaufen (gerade wenn Du die Vorfaecher mal wieder benutzen willst) 

5) Schleppkoeder? Kommt drauf an. Immer gut sind die Rappala Wobbler in w/rot, Makrele oder Hering so um und bei 20 cm, wurde ja schon gesagt. Ansonsten die Gummioctopusse mit Kunstharzkopf (nehme an, Du weisst was ich meine), die direkt an der Oberflaeche geschleppt werden. Ansonsten einen toten Fisch aufriggen, mit einem Haken aus dem Afterloch - muss aber gerade aufgeriggt sein, damit er richtig schwimmt... Hier nehmen die sehr gerne Mullets oder Garfish oder slimy mackerel als Bait zum riggen. Denke, die Fischer vor Ort wuerden aber auch die besten Koederfische und rigging methoden wissen...

6) Vorfach: Mindestens 150IBs Mono (Thun) oder Stahl (Hai, Barracuda, Wahoo, Spanish Mackerel). Kannst Du Dir mit Quetschhuelsen selbst bauen. Bei Mono brauchst Du zum Quetschen ne spezielle Zange, bei Stahl geht es zur Not mit ner normalen Zange.

7) Bait: mal abends in den Hafen gehen oder eine kleine Bucht und mit Toastbrot anfuettern. Mit Teig oder Fischfetzen geht bestimmt was auf Mullet, Garfish, Yellowtail, oder was es da auch immer gibt. Pose, kleine Haken und los.
Ansonsten gibt es da bestimmt einen Fischmarkt, wo Du frisches totes Bait bekommst, das geht ja auch...
Krabben am Haken hier in Australien am Riff? Was hast Du denn damit gefangen? Ausser trevally, bass oder bunte Riffische faellt mir da spontan nichts ein (denn Pilchards oder Garfish gehen da ja wohl nicht drauf...) und das sind ja nicht so super Koederfische... Kleine Thunfische? Wuerde mich mal interessieren...

Ansonsten faellt mir noch ein: Popperfischen fuer Giant Trevally oder so vom treibenden Boot aus - direkt am Riff. Mit Poppern faengst Du auch andere Fische, z.B. Thune, also von daher pack evtl. noch ein paar Popper ein, so 40-60gr Dinger fuer die schwere Spinnrute.
Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch noch ne leichte Spinnrute mitzunehmen fuer das Fischen vom Ufer - abends noch schnell ein paar Bonitos oder so fangen? Schade, dass man in einem Urlaub nicht alles machen kann... ) 

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir nach all den hilfreichen statements der Kollegen auch noch ein bisschen weiterhelfen,
Beste Gruesse aus OZ
Ansgar


----------



## Kai D90 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Riffangeln /Mauritius ?*

Hi Ansgar,

die langen Ruten sind doch kein Problem, ich persönlich mag keine kurzen.
Beim Welsangeln vom Boot bieten sie mir mehr komfort, denn man kann den Fisch besser ums Boot rumführen als mit kurzen.

Ich war 2001 für 10 Wochen in Cairns, praktikum machen. Hatte mir zum Zeitvertreib ne kleine Rute mitgenommen und abends vom Bootsanleger gefischt. Ausser den von Dir genannten Arten waren noch ein paar ganz nette mangrove jacks dabei. War halt nur just for fun. Finde es übrigens echt geil, dass man in Oz in fast jeder Tanke frische Köder und Angelzeug bekommt...

Auf Fitzroy Island hab ich von den Felsen runter ein paar Barsche gefangen und irgendwann is ein hai vorbei gekommen. Bin so schnell es ging in den laden gerannt und habe Vorfach gekauft. Gab leider nur kurzes und ich mußte drei aneinander Hängen. Zurück am Platz schnell ein Paar Barsche gezogen, kleingeschnitten und angefüttert..., hat nicht lange gedauert und der hai war zurück. Leider hat er so schnell geschluckt, dass er ca 1,3 m Vorfach einfach eingesaugt hat :-(

Naja, auf Mauritius passiert mir das nicht mehr ;-)

Grüße,
kai


----------

